# August edition - LL stump GPS coordinates



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

As a continuation of the following thread http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2884710#post2884710

This includes 25 new locations, bringing the total to 65. These locations are courtesy of Mark Brumbaugh, and I think they are a great complement to the existing list. I've posted a map to give you the general location of the stumps, but you have to open the attached Excel file to get the actual GPS coordinates. As a disclaimer, please do not rely on these coordinates and please note that the coordinate is "near" the stump, not on top of it. I would give yourself plenty of cushion.

Thanks a bunch Mark! I know that it is nerve racking to idle through some of these areas.

I have a handful of new locations that I haven't written down, yet. Instead of waiting for the next edition, I'll post them on this thread in a few days.

Danny O


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Danny and Mark!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

That is nice work, Danny. Looks like t'all have devoted some time into this project.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

I really appreciate your work....run many boats through those areas and guess I just been lucky


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

great work guys---1 question. Could yall make the Google map clickable so we could get better resolution of the stumps. Just curious.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

WWIND3,
Nope, but the coordinates in Excel were formatted in a way that you can easily cut and paste directly into Google Maps, then you can zoom in. If you want to look at more than one location in the same map, then you have to check the boxes in the lower left. You can see what I'm talking about in bottom left of the map (in the picture above). I don't think the Google Maps are that accurate to use as a guide. I put the coordinates on a map to give you a "general" idea. If you don't fish the 190 roadbed or the Cape, then you can ignore those points. If you fish the whole lake, then you need all of them. 

If people are interested, then I might post a couple of routes (3-4 waypoints connected together). I have one route from the Cape to Pine Island. We use it all the time, and it is especially helpful when we go to the island before the sun rises. It is only 3 waypoints (beginning, one left turn and the end). I might add another point to that particular route so that it starts near the Cape Marina. I also have a route from Holiday Shores to the River. From there, I ride on top of the river to Walkers Lake or I'll continue to the 190 road bed.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Danny O said:


> WWIND3,
> Nope, but the coordinates in Excel were formatted in a way that you can easily cut and paste directly into Google Maps, then you can zoom in. If you want to look at more than one location in the same map, then you have to check the boxes in the lower left. You can see what I'm talking about in bottom left of the map (in the picture above). I don't think the Google Maps are that accurate to use as a guide. I put the coordinates on a map to give you a "general" idea. If you don't fish the 190 roadbed or the Cape, then you can ignore those points. If you fish the whole lake, then you need all of them.
> 
> If people are interested, then I might post a couple of routes (3-4 waypoints connected together). I have one route from the Cape to Pine Island. We use it all the time, and it is especially helpful when we go to the island before the sun rises. It is only 3 waypoints (beginning, one left turn and the end). I might add another point to that particular route so that it starts near the Cape Marina. I also have a route from Holiday Shores to the River. From there, I ride on top of the river to Walkers Lake or I'll continue to the 190 road bed.


great---thanx --I'll give it a try.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

Try This:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...614110288329025545.00048e323307fbb44428a&z=11

:doowapsta


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

Danny O, Thank you very much for all the info. You are helping a lot of people.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Holy cow BP, I couldn't figure how to do that. That is all of them on the same map. Thanks!


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

NP DO, I created a "New Map", Then copy & pasted them all into Google;
remember to check off the boxes after adding each one. :headknock 
Then clicked on each marker, save to, specify map, save, wallah saved forever. 
Then each coordinate you add you can save it to your map...

You have to have a Google account (Gmail, YouTube, ect...).


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Boatless Potlicker said:


> Try This:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...614110288329025545.00048e323307fbb44428a&z=11
> 
> :doowapsta


Give the man a standing ovulation:rotfl: Cool----works with the satellite view also

And---OMG--the "Earth" view shows the river channel too. I dodged a bullet around Memorial pt today----lots of stuff out there.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Everybody ought to send a note to the forum administrator to allow GPS files to be attached. I can send and convert Garmin, Lowrance and more and so can everyone else, but excel files, txt files, and CSV files are notorious for losing data like comments.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Obviously he knows how to make a computer do things....Great Job.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks for the help on the stump locations


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Boatless, can that particular map that you built and saved be shared, like in Picasa or someother common place, maybe even read only?  Also, can this data be downloaded to a GPS unit on the boat? Either would be really great.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> Boatless, can that particular map that you built and saved be shared, like in Picasa or someother common place, maybe even read only? Also, can this data be downloaded to a GPS unit on the boat? Either would be really great.


Tell us what kind of GPS and we can probably get it into the format you need. 'Will probably have to email the file, since uploads are currently limited on this site to excel and pictures.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Just curious, is the stumps locations for fishing or to keep you from running over?


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

I hope ya'll don't mind, but i converted the xls to a kml so it can be loaded into google earth. I had to massage the data a little, but it makes it easier to view in my opinion. I can not post it here because it is not a valid format. if anybody wants it, pm me your e-mail. i attached an image of what it looks like. each one is called stump, but when you click on it, the description comes up (it wouldn't come through with the image for some reason).


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Doubleover said:


> Just curious, is the stumps locations for fishing or to keep you from running over?


The latter


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Slim-N-None said:


> I hope ya'll don't mind, but i converted the xls to a kml so it can be loaded into google earth. I had to massage the data a little, but it makes it easier to view in my opinion. I can not post it here because it is not a valid format. if anybody wants it, pm me your e-mail. i attached an image of what it looks like. each one is called stump, but when you click on it, the description comes up (it wouldn't come through with the image for some reason).


Nice


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

Danny Q & Boatless Potlicker thanks alot,thats what I needed.Couldn't get the first set to load from Danny O for some reason .Thanks again
R.E.B.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Danny O for helping to keep us safe on the water!


----------

